# Dsoniq Realphones - Sonarworks competition?



## Piotrek K. (May 23, 2020)

Recently I'm interested in all those NXs, sonarworkses etc. In general things for better (different) headphone mixing.

This one attacked me on Facebook. Never heard of them. Team from Russia.









dSONIQ by Realphones - all you need for mixing with headphones!


dSONIQ Realphones software corrects the sound of your headphones and brings the acoustics of a professional recording studio, night club and car into them. With Realphones, your headphones turn into a reliable monitoring tool for mixing tracks that you can trust.




www.dsoniq.com





So is this real competition for Sonarworks?


----------



## Piotrek K. (May 23, 2020)

Ok, I decided to give it a try with trial. Comparing to Reference the sound change is... marginal in my Superluxes 681. And have no idea if this is good or bad. All the simulations of speakers etc. are very gentle, at least to my ears. Not even close to NX exaggerated (but very cool :D) effect.

So I have no idea if this is awesome tool or not awesome tool. But I think it's not for my ears.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 24, 2020)

I've been trying out all these different "snake oil" products myself, Dsoniq is exactly what I've been after. I was able to fine tune it to the point where I thought I was listening to my actual monitors in my room (Yamaha HS8's). The demo has a generous trial, so I'll give them another few weeks to decide if I'll actually benefit from it. I also really dig the presets that allow you to "listen" on other systems/headphones....Sonarworks apparently used to have this feature but it was discontinued.


----------



## Piotrek K. (May 25, 2020)

Sounds like I gave it less time than it deserved... because I was busy playing with NX trial (AWESOME plugin, I can imagine watching films, playing games with it. But as a monitoring plug not sure. Also it's quite a CPU hog).

Gonna revisit dsoniq, cause it seems to offer more than Sonarworks. And I noticed that generic EQ based on data from https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq give me very similar results to Reference 4...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 25, 2020)

I checked out that link, might try a few of these. Regarding Dsoniq, I’m having trouble using it in system-wide mode, might be a dealbreaker.

Will be trying out Re-Head this week.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 25, 2020)

Spent all day in the studio, and did a lot of testing as well while I was mixing. Gave Blue Cat Audio Re-Head a go...did not like at all, and the controls are very basic. Also tried Toneboosters Morphit, but also didn't work for me. The preset for my HD600's was bizarre, and not even close to flat IMO.

The good news is, I discovered how to use the system-wide feature of Dsoniq (their support is actually pretty good), and it works great. I was able to tweak it (using it's onboard controls) very close to the Sonarworks frequency curves and it's pretty damn close for _my_ ears. Plus, adding the "studio environment" adds a whole new dimension. I've also tweaked this to mimic my actual monitoring....and with time, I could get it really close. Plus low CPU and zero latency.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 12, 2020)

Dsoniq RealPhones is updated to 1.5. They have a site-wide sales 30% off. And you can get an extra 30% off on top of the price with the code: *mixinheadphones *and it is total of 51% off

3*0% Site-Wide 
30% Coupon Sale 
CODE : mixinheadphones 
51% total sale Valid throght 2020-10-24* 

They* have reset all trials! If you took the trial period for Realphones 1.3 and earlier, you can now take it back to see the improvements for 40 days*

https://www.dsoniq.com/overview

I am now trialing these are trying many others with my HD650 and so far these seem like a winner to me!


----------



## dvicontrol (Oct 14, 2020)

Already have sonar works for my headphones. So I’m wondering about just getting the basic version of this without a headphone correction and use sonar works for that part along with this. Does anybody have any thoughts/experience About doing it this way? Thanks!


----------



## Rockguitarzan (Dec 7, 2022)

For folks looking for the OPTIMAL way to mix with headphones, I make this suggestion.
After trying just headphones, then Slate VSX, then Sonarworks Sound ID Reference, then Sound ID Reference with Can Opener (and not being satisfied with any of them), Ive discovered the best way for me to mix with headphones that involves both a corrected EQ curve for the headphones AND an added binaural, spatial experience (modeled environments).
The setup required me to buy both Sonarworks Sound ID Reference software AND the calibrated headphones they also sell. This allows the most accurate flattening of the devices EQ curve so it doenst fool me when Im mixing.
Then I bought Realphones, which is able to import the measured headphone data from Sonarwerks and add binaural modeling. Which results in a truer representation of what I am listening to. So far Im very pleased with the results.


----------

